# Salada Mista



## velochic (Jun 17, 2006)

We love mixed greens salads, but you know these can get a little boring.  I'm looking to add some more interesting items.  What kinds of things do you put in your mixed greens salads other than the greens?  Typical things I am getting bored with:
tomatoes
cheeses
asparagus
peas
carrots
peppers
eggs

Any ideas other than these... or to mix these up with others?


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 17, 2006)

Capers
Olives
sweetcorn
watercress
chopped apple
radishes
bean sprouts

(not always EVERYTHING above in the same salad!)


----------



## marmalady (Jun 17, 2006)

I love a mixed greens salad w/goat cheese, toasted pecans and dried cranberries, with a balsamic/honey dressing!  Or - dried blueberries, walnuts and blue cheese.  

Some little salad shrimp
Those oriental sesame sticks (can't remember what they're called!)
water chestnuts/celery/jicama - anything to give a little 'crunch'


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 17, 2006)

Chopped walnuts
Crumbled Gorgonzola
Crumbled Feta
Surimi (imitation crabmeat)
finely minced shallot
sliced white button mushrooms
shredded red cabbage
olives (green, black, marinated)
pickled garlic cloves
bacon bits
pickled cauliflower
croutons


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 17, 2006)

grilled portabello slices with balsamic vinegar
breaded and fried goat cheese balls or cubes
reds: radichio, red cabbage, baby beets roasted and diced (so good)
grilled corn cut off the cob
roast cauliflower drizzled with olive oil until golden brown, dip in grated parmesan cheese and toss on a salad
leftover grilled fish or steak or chicken, or veggies or shrimp or whatever.


----------



## Constance (Jun 17, 2006)

Mmm, Robo, that roasted cauliflower sounds awfully good. 

I think I never thunk'a that.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 17, 2006)

Or - some apples w/cheddar or chevre/pears w/gorgonzola?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2006)

_MY daughter makes one we all enjoy, with her greens, she slices in strawberries, candied walnuts, feta cheese, thin slices of sweet red or vidalia onions, and avocados.Then offers several different dressings._

_kadesma _


----------



## velochic (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you for the ideas everyone!  Some sweet and salty additions would be nice.

Marmalady - I'm not sure I understand your suggestion of chevre/pears with gorgonzola.  Pairing chevre with gorgonzola?  Wouldn't the chevre be lost in the pungency of the gorgonzola?


----------



## ironchef (Jun 17, 2006)

I like using dried fruits like cherries or cranberries. Also, taking kadesma's suggestion a few steps further, not only using walnuts but also toasted pecans, pinenuts, almonds, hazlenuts, macadamia nuts, etc. Also, a firmer cheese like manchego or asiago is nice shaved over salads. I like to use a vegetable peeler so there are thin slices of the cheese.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 17, 2006)

Velochic - I think the "chevre" belonged with the first combo - "apples with cheddar or chevre".  There's just a space missing between "chevre" and the slash mark.


----------



## lulu (Jun 17, 2006)

I like fruit in salads, either an apple or a nectarine.  Or raw grated beetroot. A light dressing that adds sweetness is a simple squeeze of juice from an orange.  The other thing that makes a fantastic change, unbelievably good when you consider how simple it is, is to very finely dice the salad ingrediants.  My mother taught me that.  That way it is almost like a relish, you get more flavours in each fork full and it tastes more "dressy" than salad.  I am always stiving to make salad more interesting with out adding fatty ingrediants or high calorie ingrediants, cheese is out for me


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 17, 2006)

YAAY for beetroot!  I love it.  I often boil them, wait till they cool, skin and then add a squeeze of orange juice and a little orange zest.  Leave to marinate for a while.  YUM


----------



## Aurora (Jun 17, 2006)

Artichoke Hearts
Raw Green Beans
Beets
Sunflower seeds
Pepitas (pumpkin/squash seeds)
canned kidney/black & other beans
canned or grilled tuna
pepperoncini
parmesan cheese (grated or shredded)
cucumbers
roasted soy beans
edamame (green steamed or parboiled soy beans)
cheddar cheese crumbles


----------



## marmalady (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification, Breezy - you were right!  Neigher the fingers or the brain were working this morning, lol!


----------



## velochic (Jun 22, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Velochic - I think the "chevre" belonged with the first combo - "apples with cheddar or chevre". There's just a space missing between "chevre" and the slash mark.



Okay... got it.  I probably could have figured that out myself if I'd taken the time.    Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## velochic (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't believe I've ever had beetroot... what does it look like?  What do you do with it?  I'm sure I could google for it, but any info here, would be nice.

Forgot to mention... thank you to everyone's suggestions!  I have a wonderful list of things to experiment with.  Very helpful!!  Danke!


----------



## advoca (Jun 25, 2006)

Velochic

I buy bottled beetroot in Beijing that is imported from Germany. It is labeled Rote Bete.

And I have a distnct recollection of ejoyng beetroot the last times I was in Hamburg. Try it. It is delicious, especially in salads.


----------



## velochic (Jun 25, 2006)

advoca said:
			
		

> Velochic
> 
> I buy bottled beetroot in Beijing that is imported from Germany. It is labeled Rote Bete.
> 
> And I have a distnct recollection of ejoyng beetroot the last times I was in Hamburg. Try it. It is delicious, especially in salads.



Ach!!  Thanks!  Now I know what it is.  Unfortunately, I am not a big fan of it.  My hubby is, though.


----------

